# Fendi Peekaboo X Lite



## PURSEJONES

Just purchased this in beige and I'm thinking about treating it so I won't have to worry about colors transfer or stains.  Any suggestions?


----------



## averagejoe

PURSEJONES said:


> Just purchased this in beige and I'm thinking about treating it so I won't have to worry about colors transfer or stains.  Any suggestions?



I suggest not treating it with anything as it may darken the leather. Just enjoy your bag.


----------



## Sushibunny

Congrats on your new bag! Sadly It's just safer to wear light colored clothing or cloth that passes the colorfast test ( in my opinion). I've previously treated one of my lighter bags  but it still got color transfered  I only noticed it a few days later and by then it was already too late to attempt to clean it off.


----------



## myfavebag

PURSEJONES said:


> Just purchased this in beige and I'm thinking about treating it so I won't have to worry about colors transfer or stains.  Any suggestions?


Beautiful! is bag heavy?


----------



## myfavebag

PURSEJONES said:


> Just purchased this in beige and I'm thinking about treating it so I won't have to worry about colors transfer or stains.  Any suggestions?


I have cream version . I conditioned with coach leather conditioner and Apple conditioner , then sprayed with Apple guard .


----------

